# First try at Brisket



## Green Hornet (Apr 27, 2006)

Got a small Brisket Flat on for dinner tonight. Just a little of my own rub on and away we go!



 :grin:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 27, 2006)

Wow that's a lean brisket GH!!  Slice up one of those fatties and put the slices on top of it!!!  Wooofa!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 27, 2006)

Thats what I call a briskitto!


----------



## Green Hornet (Apr 27, 2006)

Yaeh I thought so too, but there is a thin cap on the bottom. We will see. :!: 
Wooofa? Is that a good thing???! 8-[ 
:.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 27, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Thats what I call a briskitto!



lol!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 27, 2006)

Green Hornet said:
			
		

> Yaeh I thought so too, but there is a thin cap on the bottom. We will see. :!:
> Wooofa? Is that a good thing???! 8-[
> :.



Ummmmm..........NO!  LOL  I just can't believe the butchers trim them that much!!  Do you have a small aluminum pan sitting around that you could put it in while it's on the cooker?  I'm not trying to scare or discourage you at all, I just don't want your first one to come out dry.  Tell me to shut up if I'm offering unwanted advice.   8-[


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 27, 2006)

Larry your advice is welcome, but shut up anyway/

I'd brush that thing with some lard real quick.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 27, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Larry your advice is welcome, but shut up anyway



Oh go do what you do best, to my ex-wife!!  8-[


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 27, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Thats what I call a briskitto!


LOL


----------



## Finney (Apr 27, 2006)

Calling that brisket _small_ is giving it too much credit. :lmao: 
I'm with Larry, if you have an aluminum pan around you might want to hunt it up.

Hey Hornet... Have Kato knock the crud off those grates every once in a while.  It's starting to look like a science experiment.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 27, 2006)

Green Hornet said:
			
		

> Got a small Brisket Flat on for dinner tonight. Just a little of my own rub on and away we go!
> 
> 
> 
> :grin:



GH, 
Not meaning to be snide, but did you get that out of the case at a supermarket? If so, next time, talk to the the butcher and ask for an untouched one still in the cryopack. If they're trimming them up like that, then they may even give you a pirce discount for a whole one out of the walk-in since the don't have to trim it.  

Or find a real Butcher. My Dad, (Trekr on this board) has had a hard time trying to locate a REAL butcher in Naples. Hope you have better luck.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 27, 2006)

Yep!  If you buy one in the grocery stores here, they look exactly like that!  I've also seen them at Costco trimmed like that as well.  Sam's is the best, they sell packers and flats, BJ's is next but they only sell flats.  The butcher will be the third option, only cause they are VERY expensive!  And at least the one by my house sells the same exact croyvac packers for $2.69lb, Sams are $1.38lb.


----------



## Green Hornet (Apr 27, 2006)

Yupper. Got this one at the local Publix grocer. It was an impulse buy.   Practice if you will. Small enough so if I screw it up that no big deal. If it is good ...then nice lil dinner for the family. I did fill up a cast iron skillet and will keep an eye on things.
;.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 27, 2006)

Green Hornet said:
			
		

> Yupper. Got this one at the local Publix grocer. It was an impulse buy.   Practice if you will. Small enough so if I screw it up that no big deal. If it is good ...then nice lil dinner for the family. I did fill up a cast iron skillet and will keep an eye on things.
> ;.



Got any bacon to throw on it?


----------



## Woodman1 (Apr 27, 2006)

I'd get a machine gun and take out everyone in the grocery store! :-X  :-X


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 27, 2006)

Good luck G.H., the brisket I made last week was so dry you could have made brisket powder out of it 
I wish Bruce would have been here to help me 8-[
Briskets are a bitch :!:


----------



## Green Hornet (Apr 27, 2006)

Woodman said:
			
		

> I'd get a machine gun and take out everyone in the grocery store! :-X  :-X


Cripes! Glad I don't shop by you!  
It came out OK









Nice lil meal. I will remember all yer advice for the next one. :!:


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 27, 2006)

Green Hornet said:
			
		

> Woodman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks real juicy, not bad at all :!:
Whats the noodle dish?


----------



## Green Hornet (Apr 27, 2006)

Nuttin fancy just leftover spirals and elbows in a beef gravy. My daughters fav. :!:


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 27, 2006)

Green Hornet said:
			
		

> Nuttin fancy just leftover spirals and elbows in a beef gravy. My daughters fav. :!:


Sweet, brisket looked real tasty :!:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 27, 2006)

Green Hornet said:
			
		

> Woodman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hornet, I've gotta hand it to you brother!  After all the flack we gave you for that lil' brisket, you made it look like a million bucks!  WOW, I really didn't expect it to come out so moist and you can tell it's tender too!  Fanfreakingtastic job!!   =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2006)

That looks great!!  =P~


----------



## Green Hornet (Apr 27, 2006)

Me neither, yall had me real worried and the wifey had a pack of hotdogs on standby. Now I gotta clean my grates! #-o


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 27, 2006)

Green Hornet said:
			
		

> Me neither, yall had me real worried and the wifey had a pack of hotdogs on standby. *Now I gotta clean my grates!* #-o



Finney said that would make him happy!  8-[


----------



## Green Hornet (Apr 27, 2006)

[quote="Larry Wolfe"

Finney said that would make him happy!  8-[[/quote]
We all want that!


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 27, 2006)

Green Hornet said:
			
		

> Me neither, yall had me real worried and the wifey had a pack of hotdogs on standby. Now I gotta clean my grates! #-o


No need for those dogs now :!:


----------



## Finney (Apr 27, 2006)

Green Hornet said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe"
> 
> Finney said that would make him happy!  8-[


*We all want that!* [/quote]
I know I do.  8-[


----------



## chris1237 (Apr 27, 2006)

Brisket looks good GH!!! =D>  =D>


----------



## Green Hornet (Apr 28, 2006)

Just enough left over for a samich..on rye with american cheese. Eating it right now!


----------



## cleglue (Apr 28, 2006)

Looks good GH.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 28, 2006)

diverdave said:
			
		

> GH that looked darn tasty.  I usually use the flats, don't have enough connections around here.  Has anyone used the black angus brisket and what did you think?  I have only done one, it seemed to have a little better flavor. :bar:



I've tried CAB's. I didn't really notice anything descernable....but some people swear by em. Maybe my tastebuds are burnt out by all the chiles and booze. :grin:


----------



## SteerCrazy (Apr 28, 2006)

You got a real nice smoke ring on that brisket GH. Makes me wanna do a brisket soon.  =P~  =P~  =P~


----------



## Green Hornet (Apr 28, 2006)

Yup yup yup. I am ready for another too. :razz:


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 28, 2006)

Green Hornet said:
			
		

> Yup yup yup. I am ready for another too. :razz:


Some guys are going to be jealous if you you keep putting out brisket's like that :!: 
Good luck on the next one  :!:


----------

